# Bacon Explosion w/Qview...



## potatoc (Feb 7, 2010)

These things were crazy awesome... I followed Jeff's recipe he sent out last month.... Switched in colby jack cheese and used green peppers and onions.. But used his naked rib rub and BBQ sauce.. Amazing!!! I teach high school metalshop, my boys ate these up and lets just say it was awesome!!!!


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks and sounds great. Nice weave too.

Just a thought - you might want to try and learn to post the pics directly on this site using photobucket or one of the others.  There are a lot of folks that won't click on a link because they don't want to risk picking up a virus from an unknown site.  Others (my brother's blackberry or my I-touch for example) either won't go to a link, or take way too long to go there.


----------



## potatoc (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, I think I added them and have them up on the thread directly...


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 7, 2010)

Yep and they look great!  Nice and big for my "still drinking coffee" eyes to see too.


----------



## newflame (Feb 10, 2010)

man.  that looks absolutely freakin delicious, i bet your metal shop boys's eyes were bugging out of their heads at the sight of those two bad boys, nice job!


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Fantastic job on those fatties.


----------



## meateater (Feb 12, 2010)

Where's the explosion? I dont get it?


----------



## potatoc (Feb 13, 2010)

Ah not sure MeatEater...  Just followed the recipe that the owner of this forum put out there..  I guess the bacon flavor just explodes in your mouth, that is for sure!!


----------

